# Bettas For Sale/Adoption



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok after lots of thinking and lots of money spent, I have decided that I would rather concentrate more on rescue then breeding right now, and it's just too much work to do them both at the same time! I'm sure you all understand!! So I have decided to sell off my breeders, and adopt out fish that are healed rescues or just "Wow pretty fish" purchases, to make room for bettas that are really really in need. Some of these bettas are free with the cost of shipping, others will cost a little money, but less then 1/2 of what I paid for them, lol. But I am keeping my favorites - Pop Rocks, Cosmo, Spots, Big Red, Oz and Troy

$6 for priority shipping $12 for express for up to 3 fish

Bumblebee - Purple Gas DTHM - $5 + Shipping










Crayola - Salamander HM - Free + Shipping










Bloo -Blue Butterfly HM - Free + Shipping










Damien - Fancy Copper Marble HMPK - $10 + Shipping










Jables - Red CT - Free + Shipping










Zodiac and Drucilla will also be available once they have recovered from their failed spawning attempt.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Put me down for Zodiac and Drucilla, please. I would LOVE to spawn them (or at least try). I may also take Damien.. but I need a few days to think about it.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

No problem! They're going to need a couple weeks before I'll feel comfortable shipping them! Zodiac will be $10, Drucilla will be free since she's really torn up!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Zenandra! Do you have any dragons? It didn't look like any of those were dragons? Let me know... very interested.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I do have one Dragon, but he's a personal favorite of mine and you would have to promise that you would give him the best home ever!!!

Pop Rocks


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oh man... I love that guy... Is he actually purple? I would love him, but I already have a red/silver dragon that looks a lot like him.. unless he is purple?? All of my HM guys have turned into tail biters so that scares me... I have been wanting a HMPK... what kind of personality does Damien have?

I have 4 tanks... 3 gallon eclipse, 10 gallon divided 3 ways, 15 gallon divided 4 ways and a 5.5 for my CTs who have water sensitivity problems. All the tanks are cycled, except the 5.5 because I just set it up.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Damien is fantastic! He's always watching what you're doing and blows giant bubblenests!!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Jackie, if you don't want Damien, I may be interested in him... he seems fascinating and I have been wanting an HMPK!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I would LOVE bloo :O


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you got any other females?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Kuklachica.. If you want him you can have him


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, if Jackie isn't able to get Zodiac and Drucilla, I'll take them. Good to have a back up, right?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Damien *drool*


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

You have some lovely ones; if only I lived in the US


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG I LOVE Crayola....


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Can you hold Bumblebee? Just until I can talk to my parents. I've been wanting a DTHM for forever! And if no one else wants Crayola could you hold him too? Thanks!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what betta's are currently up for adoption ?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Put me down for Bloo definitely. I can't stop looking at his picture!


----------



## Kohni (Jun 18, 2010)

Jables looks so cool! I would love to adopt him! I am going to PM you now


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Any bettas still available???


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yah any available?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im very interested in Damien think he would be fine in a ten gallon by himself?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Damien, Bumblebee, Crayola. any available? If so, better pics? Any females?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe up to this point everyone has someone interested in them.

It's up to Zenandra who she homes them to.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am interested in Damien but it looks like a few people also like him. I am also still loving Bloo and I would love to have him come live with me.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still interested in Damien if you haven't found someone else for him yet..


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I got a ten gallon with lots of plants for Damein.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I got a ten gallon with lots of plants for Damein.


 Did you get your water tested and buy conditioner?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Still very much interested in the little guy Bloo :3


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Did you get your water tested and buy conditioner?


I got a thing of conditioner but I didn't put it in yet Im planning to in the morning.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would condition my water right away.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

+1 what DQ said, the sooner the better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why wait?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys!!! Sorry I've been crazy busy at the barn planning an Open House, and have been having problems at work, I've just been busy! 

Anyway I have looked over the whole thread and the fishies will go to the following people if everyone is still interested! 

1fish2fish - Zodiac and Drucilla
Kuklachica - Damien
Learn to Fly - Bumblebee 
Loelie - Bloo
Kohni - Jables


Crayola still needs a home! 

And here are a couple more that still need homes!

Oz - blue pastel HM with tail damage - Free + shipping









Firefly - Orange/Blue Bi color VT - Free + shipping


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'll give Bloo a great home!  <3


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I am ordering shipping bags right now! If everyone who has paypal can send money to [email protected] and pm me your address's that would be great! If you don't have paypal please pm me for my home address to send a check or money order!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to set up paypal right now, then I'll PM you. I've never really had anything shipped to me express ect, so how long does each take to ship approx. ?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Express would be overnight, Priority would take 2-3 days


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Okay, express it is


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Whoo thanks SOOO much Zenandra! My parents okay-d him so I'll PM you now!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Hey guys!!! Sorry I've been crazy busy at the barn planning an Open House, and have been having problems at work, I've just been busy!
> 
> Anyway I have looked over the whole thread and the fishies will go to the following people if everyone is still interested!
> 
> ...



I was interested in Crayola, do you have another picture of him?


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Urrg! I wanted bloo so badbut I dont have the money


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

You want pictures of crayola? I got those! Took A bunch today!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous. 

I wish I was allowed another betta, but I've been strictly limited to one.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Like I said before, if no one else wants Crayola I'll happily take him too. And if no one else wants Oz and you feel like it I'd be happy to have him as well XD. You can ship 3 together for the price of one right?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish I coulda gotten bloo but I'm glad he's going to a great home! =] Wish I could take Oz off your hands but I'm not sure If I have room for another 5 or 10 gallon tank in my future apartment as I'll be living in a 2 room with bunk beds situation. =/

If he still isn't adopted by September when I know what my living situation is like and if I have room for him can I PM you? =] He's a beauty! <3


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

So Zenandra, what size tank, food, etc is Bumblebee used to? I want to make sure I have everything.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I know other people have said it but if no one has taken Oz by the time you ship out Zodiac and Drucilla I'll take him. He's really cute x.x I can put him next to Neptune and have a matching pair of tail biters LOL


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im still very interested in Damien I have a big ten gallon already even with conditioner but I still need to buy a cave.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Alien.. Kuklachica is taking Damien.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oh..........Well Im happy for you Kuklachica please take good care of Damien.


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow this is like throwing out a piece of meat in the middle of 3 starving dogs. Who will get it first lol.

Kuklachica you gotta let me see Damien after you get him  He's gorgeous I had my eye on him as well.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> So Zenandra, what size tank, food, etc is Bumblebee used to? I want to make sure I have everything.


He is in a 3 way divided 10 gallon, so he is in a little over 3 gallons. He eats a mix of Hakari Betta Bio Gold pellets and Topfin color enhancing pellets and gets frozen bloodworms twice a week and frozen daphnia on sundays!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Went out and bought a BUNCH of Blue decor fro Bloo's new tank yesterday XD Can't wait!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, since I didn't get Bloo like we dicussed 3 weeks ago maybe I can take Crayola. He is very pretty and his colors are neat. Do you know about how old he is.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> He is in a 3 way divided 10 gallon, so he is in a little over 3 gallons. He eats a mix of Hakari Betta Bio Gold pellets and Topfin color enhancing pellets and gets frozen bloodworms twice a week and frozen daphnia on sundays!


I only have single 2.5 gallons for each fish so he'll go in that. I have no idea what kind of pellets I have, they aren't in their original container. I do have bloodworms, but no daphnia. I'm not sure any of my LPS's sell that lol.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats ok! He'll love whatever you can give him!! 

For everyone waiting for fish! 
The temps here are close to 100. I don't have any cold packs and it's too hott to ship the fish anything but express! The weathers supposed to break by next week, so I should be able to ship them on monday!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Thats ok! He'll love whatever you can give him!!
> 
> For everyone waiting for fish!
> The temps here are close to 100. I don't have any cold packs and it's too hott to ship the fish anything but express! The weathers supposed to break by next week, so I should be able to ship them on monday!


Sounds good..I saw on the news about how hot it is where you are at  Hopefully it cools down for you soon. It's been about 90~ here the last two days, so I can understand!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Thats ok! He'll love whatever you can give him!!
> 
> For everyone waiting for fish!
> The temps here are close to 100. I don't have any cold packs and it's too hott to ship the fish anything but express! The weathers supposed to break by next week, so I should be able to ship them on monday!


Ohh that's terrible! I hope the temp. drops soon...
My aunt/cousins live in NJ and they said it was 107* the other day. And I thought it was hot here (90's)

I hope he gets here before I leave next Wednesday, otherwise my dad'll have to take care of him. Or would you be willing to wait till I get back?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I can wait till you get back! It's up to you! I'll ship him out monday so he should get there by wednesday! But it's not guarenteed!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

So I should get Bloo Tuesday if you are shipping out Monday, right? (I paid the $12 for express) just double checking, so I know when to be home ^^


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yupp he'll be there on Tuesday


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Eh...if it's okay I'll just wait till I get back. Because if he doesn't get there by Wed. afternoon then my dad'll have to unpack him, etc. and I'd rather do that. Plus I'd rather not go away and leave a brand new fish with only my dad and later a petsitter to take care of him. Last time I came back and Titan was and really bad shape-and later died-because no one noticed


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

love jables. i would get him. i mean, i can afford him. i am planning on getting a betta any way . my mom wont let me. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Learn to Fly, that's no problem at all! Just let me know when you're getting back to I can plan when to ship him!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> Learn to Fly, that's no problem at all! Just let me know when you're getting back to I can plan when to ship him!


I'll PM you!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Is Bloo still coming today? I get excited everytime I hear a truck XD


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I think i'll get one from petco or petsmart first. Don't want to accidently kill a really fancy one. XD


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Zenandra?? Or received their fish? I have no idea when to expect him, or if to expect him??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I talked to her on Facebook yesterday but haven't gotten a reply back on when or if she'd be sending Drucilla (Zodiac died  ).


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I talked to her on Facebook yesterday but haven't gotten a reply back on when or if she'd be sending Drucilla (Zodiac died  ).


Sorry to hear that D:


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

do you have a butterfly halfmoon? or a dragon halfmoon less than $20 and free shipping? shipping doesn't matter.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The OP was banned. I don't think your going to find someone who will have free shipping.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ummm... why was she banned?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Ummm... why was she banned?


I don't know for sure but I'm assuming because she took all our money and ran. Ignored us and never sent the fish.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well she did have personal stuff going on.
I'd also imagine that her being banned didn't help with her maybe trying to get in contact with you.

But I'm not sure.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SaylorKennedy said:


> Well she did have personal stuff going on.
> I'd also imagine that her being banned didn't help with her maybe trying to get in contact with you.
> 
> But I'm not sure.


Hi SaylorKennedy,

We never ban members without good reason.

If I'm not mistaken, the members who sent Zenandra their money made repeated attempts over the course of a month to find out when they were going to either receive their fish or get their money back, but Zenandra never answered them. She eventually came on and made a post about going through "personal stuff", but that is no excuse for taking members' money and not sending them anything in return and refusing to answer any inquiries about it. The members who sent Zenandra their money ultimately had to file a complaint with PayPal to get their money back.

Upon investigating this matter we discovered that Zenandra had been banned from several other betta forums for similar reasons, so this appears to be her m.o. We take protecting our members seriously. When repeated attempts to contact her about this matter failed, she was banned and told to contact us if she was interested in resolving the issue. 

We still haven't heard from her.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I stand corrected.
Thanks for the reply. If that's the case, good she got banned then.
I guess it's part of the 'you believe most people are good' thing, but there are people in the world who have other motives.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

You're welcome, SalyorKennedy. 

On that note, we're going to go ahead and close this thread. Zenandra, if you're reading this, know that you are still welcome to get in touch with us using the Contact Us page if you are interested in clearing up any misunderstanding with regard to this situation.


----------

